# This Sun May 18th



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

any of you guys close to the Hornet's Nest going to NORVA to shoot?

I am sure they will have a decent turnout....

So far VaVince, Nino and I are going....I am still working on a few of you.....Frank I know you will be there or should I say I hope to see you.:wink:

Come on Sitcky, mdbowhunter, Hinky Dinky....if we get enough of us ATers there we can draw cards and break up the groups

All I know is I am taking home some crispies:wink:


----------



## frank_jones (Mar 2, 2006)

*shoot*

should be there. trying to get bill hamlin there as well! still having sight trouble. can't quite hold all my shots in the middle.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Tell Bill I said he has to come....

Get em all in the middle....heck you don't get extra points for the middle...they can be off a little :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

If I don't go chacin' the BASS maybe I'll come down.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> If I don't go chacin' the BASS maybe I'll come down.


Which bass are you going for....may be a waste of time:wink: 

But I would rather chase fish then shoot arrows 99% of the time myself....:embara:

NORVA is in a state park and I know there is good bass fishing there:wink: But if you are going after the big saltwater bass:thumb:

But you can be honest....if your skeerreedddd:wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Which bass are you going for....may be a waste of time:wink:
> 
> But I would rather chase fish then shoot arrows 99% of the time myself....:embara:
> 
> ...


Headed out to western MD for some BIG largemouth. 

But if it falls through I will come down to VA and collect some $$$ from you boys, my daughters college fund needs some contribution!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Headed out to western MD for some BIG largemouth.
> 
> But if it falls through I will come down to VA and collect some $$$ from you boys, my daughters college fund needs some contribution!!!


Big largemouth in MD  Come on that is like saying you have a BT with straight cams:zip: 

You know the state record for MD was down the street from my house....that fish barely busted 11 lbs...I have caught and release 3 around 10 in the past 2 1/2 years....


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Big largemouth in MD  Come on that is like saying you have a BT with straight cams:zip:
> 
> You know the state record for MD was down the street from my house....that fish barely busted 11 lbs...I have caught and release 3 around 10 in the past 2 1/2 years....


Well actually it's in the Yock which is in PA.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Samething:wink: I wish the rain hadn't hit last week...it's smallie time


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Samething:wink: I wish the rain hadn't hit last week...it's smallie time


Oh yee of little knowledge!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Oh yee of little knowledge!!!!!


Where i want to go...the rains have messed it all up.

You are king with the bow.....but don't sleep on your bow with a rod:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Come on Sitcky, mdbowhunter, Hinky Dinky....if we get enough of us ATers there we can draw cards and break up the groups


Your timing sucks.  I'm gonna be taking a short vacation from tomorrow through Saturday...so count me out...for now.

But, be patient my friend. You can swipe my crispies at a later date. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Your timing sucks.  I'm gonna be taking a short vacation from tomorrow through Saturday...so count me out...for now.
> 
> But, be patient my friend. You can swipe my crispies at a later date. :wink:


awww shucks...the course isn't that Hilly:wink: 

Guess what I am ordering this weekend


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> awww shucks...the course isn't that Hilly:wink:
> 
> Guess what I am ordering this weekend


Hills don't bother me. For now. 

I got NO clue.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Hills don't bother me. For now.
> 
> I got NO clue.


Something that you really don't want to see me with


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Something that you really don't want to see me with


A Hoyt?!!! 

A pin sight? :dontknow:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> A Hoyt?!!!
> 
> A pin sight? :dontknow:


 Some Berkley Power Bait???

I'm on the bubble..if the weather holds out and I can get enough work done on the boats Saturday, I'll be over.. if not, I'll be blue again on Sunday... :chortle: :wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

What time are we shooting?

I will put up the crispies.....but if you can put up better than a 25 you got it. I cant figure out the S4 and acc's . 

All you other jokers need to come down and shoot.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Im 90% there as of now...............you all be sure to bring the wallets!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, if'n I can make it, I'll be totin my Mystic... it was waiting when I got home... :tongue: :thumb: :darkbeer:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Some Berkley Power Bait???
> 
> I'm on the bubble..if the weather holds out and I can get enough work done on the boats Saturday, I'll be over.. if not, I'll be blue again on Sunday... :chortle: :wink:


Looks like Hornet went into hiding on us Sticky.  Maybe he's afraid to tell us in public...:wink:

What color is your Mystic?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Looks like Hornet went into hiding on us Sticky.  Maybe he's afraid to tell us in public...:wink:
> 
> What color is your Mystic?


It's Platinum.. I'd wanted Crimson, but.. they were delayed, soo.. I told em send whichever one they have when the order comes up on the list. :wink:

I like it.. and think it's actually my preference, tho.. I'd like to see a crimson one.. :wink: :lol:

Here it is.. almost.. :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, Hornet?? He's out gettin him marks fine-tuned... :chortle:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry Hornet I will be shooting at Two Rivers this Sunday, so you can keep your crispy in your pocket for now.:wink: 
Terry


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> It's Platinum.. I'd wanted Crimson, but.. they were delayed, soo.. I told em send whichever one they have when the order comes up on the list. :wink:
> 
> I like it.. and think it's actually my preference, tho.. I'd like to see a crimson one.. :wink: :lol:
> 
> Here it is.. almost.. :wink:


Jeez, you didn't waste any time getting that together. :wink:

Very Nice!!! :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Jeez, you didn't waste any time getting that together. :wink:
> 
> Very Nice!!! :tongue:


Well, I got a ProTuner for it, the rest just got yanked off my PSE.. :lol: It don't take long to bolt on the sight bracket, rest and stabs...  

Working on the loop now.. :wink: I'll be shooting inside a bit tonite before bedtime..:zip: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Looks like Hornet went into hiding on us Sticky.  Maybe he's afraid to tell us in public...:wink:
> 
> What color is your Mystic?


Oh that isn't the case....Hornet went to the range to do a little bit of tuning:wink: 

I warmed up at 20 and then did a little bit of group tuning @ 60....I need to adjust the nocking point a hair still...then I started tweeking the nocks a smidge...but the results will work for this weekend.:wink:

Oh I am trying to decide which pin sight I am going to have on this bow once I get the other one setup

But this pic is for you Jerry....smart butt...there are 10 Nano's in there and no Hinky I didn't have to reshoot them :wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Nice... :thumb:

(see.. told ya... :chortle: :wink


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh, Hornet?? He's out gettin him marks fine-tuned... :chortle:


The marks are fine....just like they were yesterday...I am not a window licker or a short bus rider so I don't have problems using OT2:wink:

But the bow looks SWEEETTTT...I have one that color that I am going to start setting up after Sun.....:wink:

There is no Crimson though....the factory that was going to be doing them had a bit of a fire


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Just be glad I aint comin are i'd have a few crispies to add to my collection!!!

But *Your* time is comin!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh that isn't the case....Hornet went to the range to do a little bit of tuning:wink:
> 
> I warmed up at 20 and then did a little bit of group tuning @ 60....I need to adjust the nocking point a hair still...then I started tweeking the nocks a smidge...but the results will work for this weekend.:wink:
> 
> ...


Very, very nice! 

I went outside tonight and got a total of 5 minutes practice before it started to rain...again!  I will be glad when this rain-forest weather pattern moves out.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I got a ProTuner for it, the rest just got yanked off my PSE.. :lol: It don't take long to bolt on the sight bracket, rest and stabs...
> 
> Working on the loop now.. :wink: I'll be shooting inside a bit tonite before bedtime..:zip: :wink:


I was surprised you posted this evening. Figured you were busy setting-up that purty new bow. :wink:

Let us know how you like it. It appears Hornet is getting along with his just fine. :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> I was surprised you posted this evening. Figured you were busy setting-up that purty new bow. :wink:
> 
> Let us know how you like it. It appears Hornet is getting along with his just fine. :tongue:


So far, so good... got er setup.. shot a bit inside, tho I can only get about 25'.. :embara: But.. this is the first group I shot after a few arrows to get the scope on target... :wink:

Me thinks we'll get along jusssst fine..  Of course, it'll probably rain tomorrow.... :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X hunter said:


> Just be glad I aint comin are i'd have a few crispies to add to my collection!!!
> 
> But *Your* time is comin!!!!!!!:wink:


I won't even go there.... 

You just take care of business in Jersey:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> So far, so good... got er setup.. shot a bit inside, tho I can only get about 25'.. :embara: But.. this is the first group I shot after a few arrows to get the scope on target... :wink:
> 
> Me thinks we'll get along jusssst fine..  Of course, it'll probably rain tomorrow.... :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> ...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I won't even go there....
> 
> You just take care of business in Jersey:wink:


Gold Cup is priority 1.... A Hornet Crispie #2 :tongue:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

*Meta nocks*

Anyone that is coming to this shoot sunday.....if you have any extra meta nocks I will buy them from you. I only have 6 nanos and 3 extra nocks. Top dollar will be paid. Just shot the nanos and they are silly. Going to order a dozen tomorrow. The ones I have setup have the metas in them and it looks like some nock bashing is going to happen.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Anyone that is coming to this shoot sunday.....if you have any extra meta nocks I will buy them from you. I only have 6 nanos and 3 extra nocks. Top dollar will be paid. Just shot the nanos and they are silly. Going to order a dozen tomorrow. The ones I have setup have the metas in them and it looks like some nock bashing is going to happen.


You know who has some of those you can have.....

the same person that forgot to put your mods and axles in the mail:doh:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You know who has some of those you can have.....
> 
> the same person that forgot to put your mods and axles in the mail:doh:


The same one that will probably forget to bring the nocks Sunday??? :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> The same one that will probably forget to bring the nocks Sunday??? :noidea:




Nope I will put them in my quiver now


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope I will put them in my quiver now


WHo needs nocks?????

YOu need real man nocks horny????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> WHo needs nocks?????
> 
> YOu need real man nocks horny????


If you have some sort of special pin nock then yes I do:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry men, but... I gotta bow out tomorrow... too many things going on to pull it off. :frusty: 

Yer lucky, I haven't shot the mystic past 60 yet, but she was smackin em in there this evening when I got er dialed in with my new arrows.... :tongue:

I'll take yer crispies next time... :becky: :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Well after an hour of your's truely and Vince waiting for Hornet and Nino to arrive the bopsey twins finally show, with sausage egg and chees juices still running down their chins..........................................and didn't bring us any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So we decide to go after teh Hooters for a signed crispy, and Nino and I teamed up against Hornet and Vince in a best ball/match play format for a crispy as well.

Let's just say that NINO and I have added to the girlz tuition funds!!!!

While Hornet was a little short for the cab ride home!!!!

I tried to impart a little field experience on these VA boys but sometimes it's like ______ in the wind, if you get what I'm layin' down!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well after an hour of your's truely and Vince waiting for Hornet and Nino to arrive the bopsey twins finally show, with sausage egg and chees juices still running down their chins..........................................and didn't bring us any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So we decide to go after teh Hooters for a signed crispy, and Nino and I teamed up against Hornet and Vince in a best ball/match play format for a crispy as well.
> 
> ...



You say that but I dont see you coming down my way!!!!!! 


I guess thats to far for you to go to beat me anyways!!!!!

Come on up to Gold Cup!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well after an hour of your's truely and Vince waiting for Hornet and Nino to arrive the bopsey twins finally show, with sausage egg and chees juices still running down their chins..........................................and didn't bring us any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So we decide to go after teh Hooters for a signed crispy, and Nino and I teamed up against Hornet and Vince in a best ball/match play format for a crispy as well.
> 
> ...


We weren't an hour late....only 30 mins....:wink:

Brad they cheated....:zip:

and the 2nd place Hooter match ended in a one arrow shoot off on the 60.... 

But I will let the the guy that LOST that tell the details....ok Vince the stage is yours :wink:


----------



## Nino (Jul 9, 2002)

sausage egg and cheese was almost coming out from somewhere ukey:. I held on till half time. Felt alot better:wink:after that, shot worse :embara:.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X hunter said:


> You say that but I dont see you coming down my way!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I guess thats to far for you to go to beat me anyways!!!!!
> ...


You go have fun wearing your white panties in NJ, while I'm fishing for some trout in PA!!!!!

Besides my Maxima's would be a blowin at 90M!!!!

Why don't you stop by Frederick, on your way to NJ and get you a humbling before heading further north!!!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Nino said:


> sausage egg and cheese was almost coming out from somewhere ukey:. I held on till half time. Felt alot better:wink:after that, shot worse :embara:.


You lost the "PUCKER" factor!!!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> You go have fun wearing your white panties in NJ, while I'm fishing for some trout in PA!!!!!
> 
> Besides my Maxima's would be a blowin at 90M!!!!
> 
> Why don't you stop by Frederick, on your way to NJ and get you a humbling before heading further north!!!


With all these excuses Im startin ti think you were born in N.C.!!!!!!

You'll get your chance at me before long!!!!:tongue:

I'm goin to the mids show up if you want to see your arse gettin handed back to ya!!!!!!!:zip::wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X hunter said:


> With all these excuses Im startin ti think you were born in N.C.!!!!!!
> 
> You'll get your chance at me before long!!!!:tongue:
> 
> I'm goin to the mids show up if you want to see your arse gettin handed back to ya!!!!!!!:zip::wink:


From what he said yeterday....I think he will be there:wink:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> We weren't an hour late....only 30 mins....:wink:
> 
> Brad they cheated....:zip:
> 
> ...


Yea, I lost the hooter in a ONE arrow shoot off. But I ONE in the 112 arrow shootoff. It was a donation to Hinky, but next time I will get the hooter back from you :wink:.

Oh and Hinky, I did listen too what you said. Next time we shoot it will be chapter 2 of the " Trials and tribulations of field archery " by the Hinklemonster.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X hunter said:


> With all these excuses Im startin ti think you were born in N.C.!!!!!!
> 
> You'll get your chance at me before long!!!!:tongue:
> 
> I'm goin to the mids show up if you want to see your arse gettin handed back to ya!!!!!!!:zip::wink:


I'll be there donkey..................you just focus on those little triangle flags while you are shooting 90M and having a spot of tea!!!!



VA Vince said:


> Yea, I lost the hooter in a ONE arrow shoot off. But I ONE in the 112 arrow shootoff. It was a donation to Hinky, but next time I will get the hooter back from you :wink:.
> 
> Oh and Hinky, I did listen too what you said. Next time we shoot it will be chapter 2 of the " Trials and tribulations of field archery " by the Hinklemonster.


:tongue: can't wait!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

VA Vince said:


> Yea, I lost the hooter in a ONE arrow shoot off. But I ONE in the 112 arrow shootoff. It was a donation to Hinky, but next time I will get the hooter back from you :wink:.
> 
> Oh and Hinky, I did listen too what you said. Next time we shoot it will be chapter 2 of the " Trials and tribulations of field archery " by the Hinklemonster.


Yes you did...wanna slap the cards on the table from the 2nd half :wink:

Remember that sight tip though...that's good chit for ya....


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Ok enough already.... I have heard how great a time was had... I have heard how quik Hinky is and I even learned he is more gadgety than Punchmaster..... What were the numbers at this here smackdown????????


Did the Varsity Marylander whip up on you Commonwelchers or does the Senior M4L division need to come out of retirement?????? I want the numbers and I want them NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Hmmmmm.... The numbers must be bad since all we get is silence.....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I'll be there donkey..................you just focus on those little triangle flags while you are shooting 90M and having a spot of tea!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue: can't wait!


Here you are so worried about 90 meters and we aint even gonna shoot it this year!!!!! 

A new name is in order for you I beleive hinkelcrybaby!!!!!!!!!!:zip::wink::tongue:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X hunter said:


> Here you are so worried about 90 meters and we aint even gonna shoot it this year!!!!!
> 
> A new name is in order for you I beleive hinkelcrybaby!!!!!!!!!!:zip::wink::tongue:


I'll let that one slide young padewan!!!!!

THen next one will cost ya!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> I'll let that one slide young padewan!!!!!
> 
> THen next one will cost ya!


Is this the next one then?????

Is it me or do you seem scared of a yellow bullseye!!???ukey::tongue:

:wink::embara::zip:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X hunter said:


> Is this the next one then?????
> 
> Is it me or do you seem scared of a yellow bullseye!!???ukey::tongue:
> 
> :wink::embara::zip:


Oh did I miss you in Vegas?????

I thought you were stuck on foam critters and big blue X's?????

Like I said earlier I was shootin' FITA before you walkin'!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> Oh did I miss you in Vegas?????
> 
> I thought you were stuck on foam critters and big blue X's?????
> 
> Like I said earlier I was shootin' FITA before you walkin'!!!


But now i'm talkin and your walkin.............away!!!!:wink::tongue:

Vegas...... sorry but i aint made of money!!!!!! 

Big blue X's...... Who was a no show at the mids in any one of the 17 locations!!!!!!:zip:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

X hunter said:


> But now i'm talkin and your walkin.............away!!!!:wink::tongue: I'm right here baby....................come get you some, but be careful not to bite off more than you can chew. Maybe you should start with a retired used to be somebody like DCM, rather than come gunning for me!!!!
> 
> Vegas...... sorry but i aint made of money!!!!!! You can't take it with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Big blue X's...... Who was a no show at the mids in any one of the 17 locations!!!!!!:zip:You're right I didn't, but I was toe'in the line with a prior Vegas winner, a Atlantic City CLassic Car winner, a PRO Shooter of the Year, a handful of National Wins, and countless State and Mid-Atlantic wins, along with countless years of experience.


So in conclusion you enjoy that plaque that you don't even have yet!!!:wink:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> So in conclusion you enjoy that plaque that you don't even have yet!!!:wink:


Ouch...... That'll leave a mark....

My lessons don't come cheap.... Ask Hinky he pays and pays and then pays more......:zip::wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> So in conclusion you enjoy that plaque that you don't even have yet!!!:wink:


Oooouuuuccchhh :fear:

I think someone needs to read the insert from a few NFAA mags ago:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Hinkelmonster said:


> So in conclusion you enjoy that plaque that you don't even have yet!!!:wink:


right through the heart!!!!!!!!!:tongue:

Oh dont worry I aint skeered to take a whoopin I go to the big shoots askin for a whoopin I know I cant hang with the big dogs but its fun to watch them beat me and I try to learn something every time I step on the course so when we finnaly get to shoot outside together the defosit will only be by a short mile.......

Oh yea I dont really care about another plaque!!! But it sucks to see a yong shooter down here who earned his Mid Atlantic Indoor title and still has nothing to show for it!!!!!! Thats what I was gettin at in that post....


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

X hunter said:


> right through the heart!!!!!!!!!:tongue:
> 
> Oh dont worry I aint skeered to take a whoopin I go to the big shoots askin for a whoopin I know I cant hang with the big dogs but its fun to watch them beat me and I try to learn something every time I step on the course so when we finnaly get to shoot outside together the defosit will only be by a short mile.......
> 
> Oh yea I dont really care about another plaque!!! But it sucks to see a yong shooter down here who earned his Mid Atlantic Indoor title and still has nothing to show for it!!!!!! Thats what I was gettin at in that post....


You have plenty to show, all the guys up here are talking about this Brad kid from southern va. Now sprinkle some of that Va magic dust on me, cause I need it bad. Oh, and when you come up for the vba @ 2 rivers....I need a couple quarts of that franklin county apple pie shine :wink:.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

VA Vince said:


> You have plenty to show, all the guys up here are talking about this Brad kid from southern va. Now sprinkle some of that Va magic dust on me, cause I need it bad. Oh, and when you come up for the vba @ 2 rivers....I need a couple quarts of that franklin county apple pie shine :wink:.


Well that is my Bday weekend!!!!!! So we'll see!!!!:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

X hunter said:


> Well that is my Bday weekend!!!!!! So we'll see!!!!:wink::darkbeer:


Well come on up. I can show you a good time here in the hills. Charlestown WV has some nice clubs for the guys.


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Well I thought I'd say hi fella's. I'm new to this but I've been checking out the recent post's. Sounds like I missed out on a good time at NORVA last week. But maybe I'll see some of you at Roanoke this weekend! One thing I like about what I've seen on here so far is the amount of (smart) MARTIN shooters. I shoot one myself. Glad to see it.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome Bill and thanks for comin outta the shadows.. :wink: :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bhamlin said:


> Well I thought I'd say hi fella's. I'm new to this but I've been checking out the recent post's. Sounds like I missed out on a good time at NORVA last week. But maybe I'll see some of you at Roanoke this weekend! One thing I like about what I've seen on here so far is the amount of (smart) MARTIN shooters. I shoot one myself. Glad to see it.


Holy Crap....it really is you. It only took you 6 years to find the place

Good to see ya on AT:wink: 

Not only do you shoot a Martin but you are smart enough to know which stabilizer needs to be attached to the front:wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

bhamlin said:


> Well I thought I'd say hi fella's. I'm new to this but I've been checking out the recent post's. Sounds like I missed out on a good time at NORVA last week. But maybe I'll see some of you at Roanoke this weekend! One thing I like about what I've seen on here so far is the amount of (smart) MARTIN shooters. I shoot one myself. Glad to see it.


Yes but all hope is lost when your a south paw!!!!!!:zip::wink::tongue:

See ya at the closed Bill


----------

